# CARPET CHEWING!



## kristapetersohn (Dec 27, 2005)

My question is if anyone has any suggestions to stop the puppies from chewing on carpet? I live in a brand new house and my little dogs have now chewed THREE holes into my carpet and they have chewed the edge of the carpet between the living room and dining room. They have also chewed on my nightstand and the bottoms of our furniture. The carpet is definitely the biggest thing though...Grrrrrrr...

I've tried the sprays. And they work for a few hours, but I cant spot spray my whole carpet. I make sure they always have a chewy and raw hide. But sometimes they will just start chewing. They do it when Im sleeping, or in the shower. I hate to keep them kenneled up all the time and never trust them. Will they just grow out of this stage maybe? 

They now are in their kennel at night instead of sleeping with us for this reason. It really sucks, as I liked having them in the room with me.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

gruffi (our big dog) loved to chew on the carpet that covered our stairs (so it was like a corner). anyway, i used to pour natures miracle (its a chewing repellant like bitter apple) and it helped. 

hopefully it's just a stage. you should also try playing with your dogs more or taking them for a super long walk. if they're tired--they'll just sleep.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> My question is if anyone has any suggestions to stop the puppies from chewing on carpet? I live in a brand new house and my little dogs have now chewed THREE holes into my carpet and they have chewed the edge of the carpet between the living room and dining room. They have also chewed on my nightstand and the bottoms of our furniture. The carpet is definitely the biggest thing though...Grrrrrrr...
> 
> I've tried the sprays. And they work for a few hours, but I cant spot spray my whole carpet. I make sure they always have a chewy and raw hide. But sometimes they will just start chewing. They do it when Im sleeping, or in the shower. I hate to keep them kenneled up all the time and never trust them. Will they just grow out of this stage maybe?
> 
> ...



I know exactly what you're going through, but thank God I have crappy carpet and will be getting new carpet as soon as all this stop...hopefully soon.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, I'm having my upstairs carpet repaired tomorrow. Little Ringo did quite the number on it









The only thing that has helped my "chewer puppies" was to keep them gated when I wasn't able to keep an eye on them. Billy finally stopped the chewing thing. I think my 2 1/2-year-old Frankie is starting to partake in a nibble here and there though.

Does your floor-board look like this


----------



## kristapetersohn (Dec 27, 2005)

> My question is if anyone has any suggestions to stop the puppies from chewing on carpet? I live in a brand new house and my little dogs have now chewed THREE holes into my carpet and they have chewed the edge of the carpet between the living room and dining room. They have also chewed on my nightstand and the bottoms of our furniture. The carpet is definitely the biggest thing though...Grrrrrrr...
> 
> I've tried the sprays. And they work for a few hours, but I cant spot spray my whole carpet. I make sure they always have a chewy and raw hide. But sometimes they will just start chewing. They do it when Im sleeping, or in the shower. I hate to keep them kenneled up all the time and never trust them. Will they just grow out of this stage maybe?
> 
> ...



I play all the time. Basically from the time I get home until I go to bed. I've even tried the long walks, thinking that just playing catch wasn't doing it. But they will wake up at 4-5 in teh morning and start chewing. It's not ALL the time, just on occassion lately. I've had them since January and they've just started doing it in the last few months...



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=213861
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3maltmom - 

They haven't touched my trim yet, but that is exactly what my nightstand looks like! I hesitate to get a new bedroom set as I'm afraid they'll ruin it. I don't want to wait 2 yrs though either. Darn puppy stage! haha.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey Debbie -- how did you get in to my house to take a picture of my bathroom baseboard!?!?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=213861
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3maltmom - 

They haven't touched my trim yet, but that is exactly what my nightstand looks like! I hesitate to get a new bedroom set as I'm afraid they'll ruin it. I don't want to wait 2 yrs though either. Darn puppy stage! haha.








[/B][/QUOTE]
I now buy furniture with "puppies" in mind. I recentely bought a new sectional sofa. It has NO skirting, no tassles, no fringes, and the legs are big-round-wooden balls. I'm now on a hunt for a coffee table. I'm thinking glass and chrome. 

For the bedroom, I have a brass bed. I'm also looking for something "brassy" for the side tables.

Also, do you have extra carpet? If not, you can cut out a piece from the rear of a closet. The carpet guys, mine are cleaners and also repair, can fix it to look like brand new. I've had mine done several times ~ LOL

I have no clue why some puppies are the worlds biggest termites, and some don't chew at all.

Good luck!!



> Hey Debbie -- how did you get in to my house to take a picture of my bathroom baseboard!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























Glad I'm not alone here. I must say, I am becoming the baseboard repair Queen


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango loves to chew on the bath mat in the bathroom. It makes me crazy!







I always tell him "NO" and recently started splashing some water on him! He still loves to chew that bath mat!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Tango loves to chew on the bath mat in the bathroom. It makes me crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, this brings back fond memories of my beautiful entry mat. Yes, it ended up in the dumpster









I sure do miss having an entry mat









I wonder if they make entry mats in chrome


----------



## nicole (Apr 27, 2006)

Puppies chew especially when they are teething.

My dogs were not exception. They went for the base of my swivel chair. I kept them in a confined area at times when I could not watch them. Also, I put off replacing my chair until....

they eventually stopped chewing







.


----------



## francine (Jan 4, 2005)

I just had to add to this post... my one maltese "Rhett" has always been a fond chewer of towels. Whenever one of my daughters leave either a wash cloth, hand towel or bath towel around, Rhett always seems to get a hold of it and proceeds to try to tear it to shreds!!!! It's insane!!!!! I have now taken stock in Linens & Things to cover the cost of all my lost towels! lol


----------

